# Whistler jan/feb 2013



## Chiefgilray (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright guys,

I'm new to the forum which is weird cause I've been boarding for years. Myself and 4 mates from Scotland are going to the great slopes of whistler for two weeks from the 24th. Any advice on nights out, pubs, places to eat, parties on the slopes just anything to give us the best holiday ever really. We're staying at the tantalus lodge. 

Obviously we are young guys, what are the women like? We usually go to val thorens and are always having a laugh with the swedes and Belgians, are the Canadians a good laugh? I mean we have a rather unorthodox sense of humour... Being Scottish and all.

Any advice would be amazing as we want this to be a holiday to remember.

Cheers folks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well first off, you won't meet any Canadians at Whistler. Mostly Ozzies and Aussies. _We_ can't afford the place! :laugh:

Just kidding -- mostly -- but it _is_ a tourist resort. Notwithstanding BC's archaic liquor laws, there are still plenty of places to go partying. Law enforcement is fairly mellow as long as you don't break things or attempt to break people.

Don't let the partying interfere with the shredding though. The day is short enough already (8:30 - 4:30) without sleeping through part of it.


----------



## Chiefgilray (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it really that expensive? I'm actually dressing the money I'll need.
Lucky I'm an extremely happy drunk as are my mates so breaking people would be off the cards. I'm a really good boozy boarder and do things that are far beyond my capabilities so tend to hit the slopes with the Dutch courage. 
Quite gutted that there will be mostly ozzy's there, not that it's a bad thing just like abit of diversity.
8:30 til 16:30 is the morn everywhere is it not, well Scotland and France, my experience only. Partying will be a big part.
We want to do the heli boarding too, anyone with an experience of this?
Also would 4500CAD be enough for two weeks? That's 3000 pounds which is alot of money for spending money.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's probably not that different from most resorts. I notice that Tantalus is outside the village core, so should be a little cheaper. Still walking distance, I think.

Are you going to pre-purchase the lift tickets? There's a fair bit of discount for a 10-day, IIRC. Main costs will of course be lodging and lift tickets, and you should have those costs nailed in advance.

It comes down to how much partying you are going to do, and how you're sharing the room costs. Food can be stupidly expensive for pretty humdrum fare if you insist on eating at the village restaurants -- and there's a thread on here from last season about whistler restaurants. Bottom line is the food is nothing special. You're better off eating subway.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Well first off, you won't meet any Canadians at Whistler. Mostly Ozzies and Aussies.


Too true, and New Zealanders. They're (we're) everywhere.


----------



## Chiefgilray (Jul 22, 2012)

Well probably alot of partying.
Everything accommodation wise will have been paid for, lift passes are getting purchased next month 52% off which is great. Just money for booze, food and extra curiculars like heli boarding, it's gotta be done.
Be good to see the kiwi's up there, met a few and never met one who wasn't cool in my book... Eg drinking, dancing like a dick and general banter, don't know too much about the Australians... Never really met an oz before, don't see why they'd not be cool.... It takes alot for me to dislike someone but, I digest.
Cheers for the insight guys, every day just seems longer the closer it gets to January.

Oh, I read that it's gay pride week at the beginning of feb? Is this a good week, like, more fun as its a festival? Or is it best to stay in that week?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Gay Pride week is like Mardi Gras, with all the costumes. Wouldn't worry about it.

I have no idea about heliskiing, but other than that, if you've got $4500 _after_ lodging and lift passes, you should be fine.


----------



## Chiefgilray (Jul 22, 2012)

Hoping for that anyway, I'm not in a 'great' paying job. More keeping up with my mates in the moolah bracket.

I do enjoy a costume myself, think spiderman may stick out too much


----------

